# Will LS2 headers fit on LS1 heads



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

the title is my question and if no why?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

*Thank you guys.*

This will make shoping for quality used headers much easier now that i have more parts to choose from. Thanks again. 
R-Key


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The mid pipes will be differant between 04 and 05-06 cars.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> The mid pipes will be differant between 04 and 05-06 cars.


yep. Make sure you have the correct mids for your car. I think Kooks and Pacesetter have their own mids. Make sure you get the right ones and you are good to role.

Also expect to Tune after the install because your CEL will probally turn on and will run like poo


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> yep. Make sure you have the correct mids for your car. I think Kooks and Pacesetter have their own mids. Make sure you get the right ones and you are good to role.
> 
> Also expect to Tune after the install because your CEL will probally turn on and will run like poo


Will be sure to get appropiate mid pipes. was looking at pacesetter . Now my father has an LS1 tuner for his C5 corvette, will that work for mine?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LordAnarchy said:


> Will be sure to get appropiate mid pipes. was looking at pacesetter . Now my father has an LS1 tuner for his C5 corvette, will that work for mine?


If you tuner, you me handdelt, then no. If you mean tuner as in a shop, typically if you can tune an LS1 then shop can do an LS2.

Also with handhelds, they lock themselfs to one car. IE you can't use one tuners on 5 GTOs at the same time.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> If you tuner, you me handdelt, then no. If you mean tuner as in a shop, typically if you can tune an LS1 then shop can do an LS2.
> 
> Also with handhelds, they lock themselfs to one car. IE you can't use one tuners on 5 GTOs at the same time.


Oh, that makes sense. I kinda feel silly for asking. Thank you though it's good to know.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LordAnarchy said:


> Oh, that makes sense. I kinda feel silly for asking. Thank you though it's good to know.


Don't feel silly. I bought a handheld on eBay for like $250. Thought I got a good deal but it wasn't unlocked. I had to call the manufactorer and pay them like $50 for the unlock code. Ended up paying almost the same as a real street tune til I was done.

Now I'm looking into investing in HP Tuners, but it is like $800 with a wideband. Good deal if I use it even only 2 times, but still $800 seems like so much for so little even though it will do a world of change.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Don't feel silly. I bought a handheld on eBay for like $250. Thought I got a good deal but it wasn't unlocked. I had to call the manufactorer and pay them like $50 for the unlock code. Ended up paying almost the same as a real street tune til I was done.
> 
> Now I'm looking into investing in HP Tuners, but it is like $800 with a wideband. Good deal if I use it even only 2 times, but still $800 seems like so much for so little even though it will do a world of change.


Yes he only has the hand held ( wish he had a shop) and it was only a few hundred so I don't think it's a wide band. Do you think a shop could do more for the car than I could with a hand held. I have never used a tuner before. Really don't know whats all involved.


----------

